# 'bent morning



## wafflycat (5 Mar 2008)

Went out in Norbert this morning. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Cold though. Mind you, I must be getting fitter as I even managed the big chainring today. Hurrah!


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Mar 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it. 
Must admit, when I saw the thread title I had an image of something a bit more salacious, if you see what I mean. I must clean my act up a little.
*feels slightly disgusted with self. Only slightly, mind*


----------



## Andy in Sig (5 Mar 2008)

When you say "in" Norbert, does that mean it is one of those bents with all round body work? (I know there's a jargon term for it but can't for the life of me think what it is.)


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Mar 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> When you say "in" Norbert, does that mean it is one of those bents with all round body work? (I know there's a *jargon term for it* but can't for the life of me think what it is.)




HPV?


----------



## Andy in Sig (5 Mar 2008)

No, I mean the actual bit of plastic or fibre glass or whatever it is that goes all around the bike. You sometimes see pictures of just the heads of eccentric looking chaps peeping out of them.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Mar 2008)

Velomobile. But not Norbert.


----------



## domtyler (5 Mar 2008)

Full fairing?


----------



## Andy in Sig (5 Mar 2008)

I think that sounds like it.


----------



## Andy in Sig (5 Mar 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Velomobile. But not Norbert.



But velomobile sounds a bit er ... well ... French.

Couldn't we anglicise it and call it a speedwagon?


----------



## wafflycat (5 Mar 2008)

With regards to Norbert, I am cradled in his lovely comfy mesh seat, so I feel as if I am enveloped in him rather than sitting on him, so to speak. 
Norbert is my mobile deck chair. 

No doubt The Doctor will cast some double entendres upon my being enveloped or sitting upon...


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Mar 2008)

Did someone call?

Wouldn't dream of making that sort of innuendo about your comfort machine, Waffles. I'm glad you had a good ride.


----------



## wafflycat (5 Mar 2008)

You feeling okay Doc?


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Mar 2008)

I am now I've seen you! Especially since I might be seeing you on Sunday, if I go on the Norfolk ride.

You might even see me building up a sweat while labouring away beneath you.

Because I might be on a bent, and you won't be.



wafflycat said:


> With regards to Norbert, I am cradled in his lovely comfy mesh seat, so I feel as if I am enveloped in him rather than sitting on him, so to speak.
> Norbert is my mobile deck chair.
> 
> No doubt *The Doctor will cast some double entendres* upon my being enveloped or sitting upon...



Must...resist
must.....resist

Can't resist...

If you want a double entendre, I'll give you one!!!

IGMC


----------



## wafflycat (6 Mar 2008)

OOH! How excellent!! If you do turn up you'll see Mr & Mrs Wafflycat & perhaps a Wafflycat Minor. Bring on the double entendres!


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Mar 2008)

wafflycat said:


> OOH! How excellent!! If you do turn up you'll see Mr & Mrs Wafflycat & perhaps a Wafflycat Minor. Bring on the double entendres!




You want me to give you both one?


----------



## BentMikey (6 Mar 2008)

I would have assumed that enthusiastic response meant a double yes!!


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Mar 2008)

Well, I'd never turn down a chance for a new and different ride.
Be nice to try a recumbent too.


----------



## wafflycat (6 Mar 2008)




----------



## TheDoctor (6 Mar 2008)

I'll hopefully have the new carbon bike with me too.
So many new things to try!
*squeaks audibly with excitement*


----------



## wafflycat (6 Mar 2008)

OOOH! Bike pron!


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Mar 2008)

*dribbles and looks visibly excited*

Well worth the drive from St Evanage. Just need to know where to be and when. I assume adjusting 'bents is a relatively quick and easy process?
*wonders if chammy pad will be in right place*


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Mar 2008)

Waffles, you call your trike a mobile deckchair too!
Thank god, I thought it was only me.
Or is it a Norfolk thing...................?

And Doc' chammy pads are a thing defunct on planet trike.
I vividly remember going on my first longish trike run and finding my cycling shorts were the single least comfortable apparel I could have chosen.

Tx


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Mar 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> Waffles, you call your trike a mobile deckchair too!
> Thank god, I thought it was only me.
> Or is it a Norfolk thing...................?
> 
> ...



Good to know. Any other tips? as I'm a virgin in these matters.


----------



## BentMikey (6 Mar 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> And Doc' chammy pads are a thing defunct on planet trike.




I used to think this, but now I tend to wear them anyway, especially when it's cold!!! Verra good for keeping one's bits warm when they are exposed to fast airflow.


----------



## wafflycat (6 Mar 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> *dribbles and looks visibly excited*
> 
> Well worth the drive from St Evanage. Just need to know where to be and when. I assume adjusting 'bents is a relatively quick and easy process?
> *wonders if chammy pad will be in right place*



Mike Burrows's workshop in in Rackheath, which is to the north-east of Norwich, a few miles out from the city. Coming up from Stevenage.. hmmm... head-up to Baldock, along the A505 until it joins A11/A14 Carry on A14/A11, where the roads split, take A11 all the way to Norwich. When you get to southern outskirts of Norwich, at junction of A11/A47 HERE I'd then take the A47 in the direction of Gt Yarmouth (east) coming off the A47 HERE and then use the more detailed maps to guide me the last bit to Mike Burrows's workshop HERE


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Mar 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Mike Burrows's workshop in in Rackheath, which is to the north-east of Norwich, a few miles out from the city. Coming up from Stevenage.. hmmm... head-up to Baldock, along the A505 until it joins A11/A14 Carry on A14/A11, where the roads split, take A11 all the way to Norwich. When you get to southern outskirts of Norwich, at junction of A11/A47 HERE I'd then take the A47 in the direction of Gt Yarmouth (east) coming off the A47 HERE and then use the more detailed maps to guide me the last bit to Mike Burrows's workshop HERE



You is a cartographical genius! Thanks! I'll also get the post code and plug that into the satnav, and I should be hot to trot. Thanks awfully.


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Mar 2008)

BentMikey said:


> I used to think this, but now I tend to wear them anyway, especially when it's cold!!! Verra good for keeping one's bits warm when they are exposed to fast airflow.



It might just be the shorts I have, they are seriously padded and great for the MTB but I found they tended to 'bunch' at the top of my thighs resticting leg movement when peddling the trike, making me have to frequently stop to 'adjust' myself.

I just wear unpadded cycle shorts under regular canvas shorts at the mo. and await leggings or biblongs for my birthday.

Other bent trike tips for TheDoctor? 
If you can, have a go on a recumbent cycling machine to get a feel for the 
ride. A comfortable sitting position is paramount.
Trikes are a tad slower than uprights, initially your calves and knees will ask what on earth you think you're doing and so need to be coersed into covering distances that you'd think easy peasy on an upright.
Regular riding and adjustments will bring these niggles down to the minimum. 

Tx


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Mar 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> It might just be the shorts I have, they are seriously padded and great for the MTB but I found they tended to 'bunch' at the top of my thighs resticting leg movement when peddling the trike, making me have to frequently stop to 'adjust' myself.
> 
> I just wear unpadded cycle shorts under regular canvas shorts at the mo. and await leggings or biblongs for my birthday.
> 
> ...




I've done a 'bent in the gym (oo-er), and Pam and I hired a wierd-as-anything 'bent sociable trike (of all things) on holiday a few years ago. Made by Workman, I think. A bit heavy, but good fun and easily usable for a tour, I'd think. You'd need a Transit to move it about, which is why we didn't get one.


----------



## davidwalton (6 Mar 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> I've done a 'bent in the gym (oo-er), and Pam and I hired a wierd-as-anything 'bent sociable trike (of all things) on holiday a few years ago. Made by Workman, I think. A bit heavy, but good fun and easily usable for a tour, I'd think. You'd need a Transit to move it about, which is why we didn't get one.



See
http://www.greenspeed.com.au/gtt.html

The GTTS5 can be broken right down to a pile that should fit in to the back of most small cars.


----------



## squeaker (7 Mar 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> Other bent trike tips for TheDoctor?


Don't try counter steering a trike


----------

